# απίσχνανση (της οικονομίας) = shrinkage, shrinking, contraction, decline, weakening, emaciation (of the economy)



## nickel (Oct 4, 2012)

Η πρώτη σημασία της απίσχνανσης είναι το υπερβολικό αδυνάτισμα = emaciation.

Η μεταφορική είναι η αποδυνάμωση, η εξασθένιση (ή εξασθένηση), η παράλυση (π.χ. της οικονομίας), η απώλεια στελεχών κ.ά.

Νομίζω ότι το *weakening of the economy* είναι ακριβέστερο από το *crippling of the economy*.

Αλλά ακούω κι άλλες ιδέες. Κάτι πιο δυνατό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2012)

Ίσως κάτι που να αξιοποιεί το lean (από το mean and lean της θατσερικής οικονομίας).

Απορία: Γιατί δίνεις στην _απίσχνανση της οικονομίας_ αρνητικό φορτίο; Γιατί να μην έχει την έννοια της απαλλαγής από κάθε λογής μίζες, φακελάκια και όμοια βαρίδια;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 4, 2012)

Economic/economy shrinkage
Economic decline


----------



## cougr (Oct 4, 2012)

Η έκφραση "_economic emaciation/emaciation of the economy_" όπως και η σύμφραση "_emaciated economy_" είναι αρκετά συνηθισμένες.


----------



## Themis (Oct 4, 2012)

Απ' όσο ξέρω, η απίσχνανση της οικονομίας είναι πάντα φορτισμένη αρνητικά, η πιο κοινή χρήση μάς δίνει shrink/ shrinkage/ shrinking κτλ. ( ποιος τόλμησε να διανοηθεί ότι δεν έχει δίκιο η Μπέρνι; ), όποιος θέλει κάτι σε πιο κυριλέ πάει στο contraction και το πλησιέστερο συνώνυμο της απίσχνανσης είναι η συρρίκνωση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2012)

Όσοι με γνωρίζετε, καταλαβαίνετε φυσικά γιατί δεν μπορώ εύκολα να κατατάξω την απίσχνανση στους αρνητικούς όρους... ;)


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2012)

Η απίσχνανση είναι αρνητική. Η... αποπάχυνση δεν είναι.


----------



## cougr (Oct 5, 2012)

Themis said:


> Απ' όσο ξέρω, η απίσχνανση της οικονομίας είναι πάντα φορτισμένη αρνητικά, η πιο κοινή χρήση μάς δίνει shrink/ shrinkage/ shrinking κτλ. ( ποιος τόλμησε να διανοηθεί ότι δεν έχει δίκιο η Μπέρνι; ), όποιος θέλει κάτι σε πιο κυριλέ πάει στο contraction και το πλησιέστερο συνώνυμο της απίσχνανσης είναι η συρρίκνωση.



Όντως το «απίσχνανση» το έχω συναντήσει ως «shrinkage», «contraction» και ακόμα ως «decline», αλλά να το θέσω λίγο αντίστροφα. Αν η «απίσχνανση» δεν είναι «emaciation» τότε το «economic emaciation» πώς θα το πούμε;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 5, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Απορία: Γιατί δίνεις στην _απίσχνανση της οικονομίας_ αρνητικό φορτίο; Γιατί να μην έχει την έννοια της απαλλαγής από κάθε λογής μίζες, φακελάκια και όμοια βαρίδια;



Γιατί (κατά τη γνώμη μου) τότε θα μιλούσαμε για _εξυγίανση_ της οικονομίας -με το καλό και στα δικά μας ;) και όχι για απίσχνανση. Χωρίς όλα αυτά τα παράσιτα η οικονομία θα άνθιζε, θα φούντωνε σαν δεντράκι θαλερό, δεν θα μαράζωνε (είπε και ξύπνησε γιατί είχε μείνει πάλι ο κώλος της ξεσκέπαστος...) :devil:


----------



## bernardina (Oct 5, 2012)

Themis said:


> ( ποιος τόλμησε να διανοηθεί ότι δεν έχει δίκιο η Μπέρνι; )



 omg :s


----------



## cougr (Oct 5, 2012)

Παίζει και το _feebleness_. 

_Economic feebleness, feebleness of the economy_.


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. Μεγάλη η συγκομιδή. Για τον τίτλο θα προτιμήσω όσα περιγράφουν μεταβολή κατάστασης, πέρασμα από την ευρωστία στη συρρίκνωση.


----------

